# Industry News: Panasonic announces the DC-LX100 II with new 17mp multi aspect 4/3 sensor



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 22, 2018)

> *Newark, NJ (August 22, 2018)* – Panasonic is proud to introduce the LUMIX LX100 II with a large, 4/3-inch High Sensitivity MOS Sensor for the seventh generation model of Panasonic’s world-renowned LX high-end compact camera series.
> The LUMIX LX100 II newly integrates a total 21.77-megapixel sensor to achieve an effective 17.0 megapixels in 4:3 aspect ratio. Even the finest details can be precisely captured with the increased resolution of this new sensor. Together with a high-speed, high-performance Venus Engine image processor, it achieves superb image quality with natural, true-to-life description.
> 
> The included LEICA DC VARIO-SUMMILUX lens (35mm camera equivalent: 24-75mm) boasts a high-speed of F1.7-F2.8, and high descriptiveness in detail and resolution corner-to-corner. And, together with the large MOS Sensor, the lens also produces a stunningly beautiful defocus. At the same time, a nine-blade aperture diaphragm helps produce bokeh with smooth, circular shapes. The...



Continue reading...


----------

